# php52-spl-5.2.13 does not compile



## ndhertbsd (May 5, 2010)

(FreeBSD 8.0 amd64)
As part of 

```
# cd /usr/ports/lang/php52-extensions
# make install clean
```
I get the error below..

What's wrong and how to remedy?

```
===>  Building for php52-spl-5.2.13
/bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/libtool --mode=compil
e cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/include -I/usr/ports/devel/ph
p52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/main -I/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.1
3/ext/spl -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/in
clude/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr
/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/includ
e  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -c /usr/ports/devel/php52-s
pl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/php_spl.c -o php_spl.lo
...
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_arr
ay.h:26,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_eng
ine.c:32:
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h:27:31: error:
 ext/pcre/php_pcre.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_arr
ay.h:26,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_eng
ine.c:32:
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h:147: error: e
xpected specifier-qualifier-list before 'pcre_cache_entry'
*** Error code 1
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_arr
ay.c:34:
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h:27:31: error:
 ext/pcre/php_pcre.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_arr
ay.c:34:
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h:147: error: e
xpected specifier-qualifier-list before 'pcre_cache_entry'
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_ite
rators.c:34:
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h:27:31: error:
 ext/pcre/php_pcre.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_ite
rators.c:34:
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h:147: error: e
xpected specifier-qualifier-list before 'pcre_cache_entry'
*** Error code 1
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_arr
ay.h:26,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/php_spl
.c:32:
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h:27:31: error:
 ext/pcre/php_pcre.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_arr
ay.h:26,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/php_spl
.c:32:
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h:147: error: e
xpected specifier-qualifier-list before 'pcre_cache_entry'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c: In function
'spl_dual_it_construct':
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1022: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'regex'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1023: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1024: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1029: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c: In function
'zim_spl_RegexIterator_accept':
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1397: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1397: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1409: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1422: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1429: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1429: warning
: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c: In function
'zim_spl_RecursiveRegexIterator_getChildren':
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1552: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'regex'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c: In function
'spl_dual_it_free_storage':
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1594: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1595: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1597: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'regex'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1598: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'regex'
*** Error code 1
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_arr
ay.h:26,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/php_spl
.c:32:
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.h:147: error: e
xpected specifier-qualifier-list before 'pcre_cache_entry'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c: In function
'spl_dual_it_construct':
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1022: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'regex'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1023: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1024: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1029: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c: In function
'zim_spl_RegexIterator_accept':
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1397: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1397: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1409: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1422: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1429: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1429: warning
: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c: In function
'zim_spl_RecursiveRegexIterator_getChildren':
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1552: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'regex'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c: In function
'spl_dual_it_free_storage':
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1594: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1595: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'pce'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1597: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'regex'
/usr/ports/devel/php52-spl/work/php-5.2.13/ext/spl/spl_iterators.c:1598: error:
'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'regex'
*** Error code 1
*** Error code 1
4 errors
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/devel/php52-spl.
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/php52-dom.
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php52-extensions.
*** Error code 1
Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php52-extensions.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 5, 2010)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------

